# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Dave Brat (U.S. House, VA-7)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Dave Brat
*Office Sought:* U.S Congress
*Website:* http://davebratforcongress.com
*Social Media:* https://www.facebook.com/davebratforcongress
https://twitter.com/DaveBratVA7th

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: VA
District: 7
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*


Media:
http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/19/wh...e-eric-cantor/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Good news for Dave Brat:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...in-open-revolt

----------


## Brian4Liberty

An article on the race:




> PHILLIPS: Dave Brat and the conservative battle plan for 2014
> ...
> Rep. Eric Cantor represents Virginia’s 7th Congressional District. He has been in Congress since 2001. Cantor’s rise to the leadership in the House has been rapid, and most experts agree that he will be the next Republican speaker of the House, whenever John Boehner steps down.
> 
> For conservatives, this is a huge problem. Despite his claims, Cantor is anything but conservative.
> 
> Since 2011, Cantor has been the chief check writer for the Great Obama National Debt. As the leader of House Republicans, Cantor has done nothing to stop the runaway spending of the Obama regime. Cantor has managed to arrange 50 symbolic votes against Obamacare but done nothing to actually stop it. And what may be the cardinal sin in the minds of many conservatives, Eric Cantor is very strongly in favor of immigration amnesty.
> 
> He is being challenged by Dave Brat in the Republican primary.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is about as much detail as Brat goes into on the issues on his website. At least he would be better than Cantor, and he actually has a chance of beating him.




> Dave Brat fully supports the Republican Creed, and any leader who unflinchingly upholds that Creed which reads as follows...
> 
> We Believe…
> 
> That the free enterprise system is the most productive supplier of human needs and economic justice,
> That all individuals are entitled to equal rights, justice, and opportunities and should assume their responsibilities as citizens in a free society,
> That fiscal responsibility and budgetary restraints must be exercised at all levels of government,
> That the Federal Government must preserve individual liberty by observing Constitutional limitations,
> That peace is best preserved through a strong national defense,
> ...

----------


## William Tell

Pete Greenwald is running too.
http://www.greenwaldforcongress.com/

----------


## William Tell

Pete Greenwald dropped out and endorsed Brat:
https://www.facebook.com/GreenwaldForCongress

----------


## thoughtomator

I have some familiarity with this race so let me add some info:

Brat is the chairman of the economics & business dept. at Randolph-Macon.

Seems slightly more in the Tea Party camp than liberty camp, although he also appears to be aware he needs both to win, which you can see in his approach which is compatible with both groups.

He is particularly good on fiscal and debt issues, as well as free market economics. Calls out crony capitalism for what it is.

Good quote from his site on that point:




> Throughout his entire career, Eric Cantor has supported countless measures and budgets to increase our debt and grow government. Despite his fiscal rhetoric, Eric Cantor voted for new spending measures like Medicare Part D, TARP bailouts, Chinese bailouts, Wall Street bailouts, two unfunded wars, and backed the kick-the-can-down-the-road Ryan-Murray budget.


Note this represents a clear break from the establishment viewpoint. I evaluate the risk of actions not matching rhetoric is fairly low.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Related thread about Cantor being a scumbag:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...o-Take-Control

----------


## Okaloosa

http://davebratforcongress.com/promo...onomic-growth/




> Promoting Economic Growth
> 
> Dave Brat, Ph.D., is a free market economist who has dedicated his life to educating college students, business professionals and civic and religious groups on economics and ethics. Dave wants to help create jobs and prosperity and knows that the free market system is the only proven way to stimulate innovation and economic growth.
> 
> Eric Cantor, on the other hand, distorts the free market by picking winners and losers, and only allows big business and big donors a seat at his table: a table that we in the 7th district do not share.
> 
> Dave Brat thinks everyone is the 7th district should have an equal voice and equal access.
> 
> This major difference in background and philosophy provides significant insights as to the contrasts between how Dave Brat and Eric Cantor will approach their job as your congressman.
> ...

----------


## thoughtomator

"Incumbent" is Eric Cantor, R-VA7, Majority Leader

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Pete Greenwald dropped out and endorsed Brat:
> https://www.facebook.com/GreenwaldForCongress


Yes, he did.

----------

